# XD/SD Card Reader For Android Phone



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I may be looking for a unicorn but do any of you know of a single photo card reader that will read both XD and SD cards for a android phone? 

I have two digital cameras, one that I carry on my belt wherever I go and then a larger one that stays in my pack. I may just end up packing the better camera in the end.

I can find ones for the SD cards but none for the XD card to plug into my phone. 

I am trying to avoid taking a laptop to Africa next year and I much prefer the photo quality that I get with my Cannon camera over what I get with my phone. And I am not going to buy a new phone that takes better quality pictures.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea they make lots of them. They are usually called OTG devices. 

You didn't mention your phone's port... is it Micro or type C?

Here's a universal reader for Micro:









COCOCKA Micro SD Card Reader, 3 in 1 USB-C USB-A Micro USB Camera Memory Card Reader, Trail Camera SD Card Adapter for PC/Laptop/Smart Phone/Tablet, for SD/Micro SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC/MMC/UHS-I ect : Electronics


Buy CO****A Micro SD Card Reader, 3 in 1 USB-C USB-A Micro USB Camera Memory Card Reader, Trail Camera SD Card Adapter for PC/Laptop/Smart Phone/Tablet, for SD/Micro SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC/MMC/UHS-I ect: Memory Card Readers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





And USB C:









Amazon.com: Hicober USB C to SD Card Reader, Micro SD Memory Card Reader, Type C to SD Card Reader Adapter 2TB Capacity for MacBook Camera Android Windows Linux and Other Type C Device-Space Grey : Electronics


Amazon.com: Hicober USB C to SD Card Reader, Micro SD Memory Card Reader, Type C to SD Card Reader Adapter 2TB Capacity for MacBook Camera Android Windows Linux and Other Type C Device-Space Grey : Electronics



www.amazon.com





-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think I figured out what I need. 

I already have a card reader but the cord is for a mini usb to usb, so if I just get a cord for the mini usb on the card reader to the micro b on my phone I'll be good to go. 

Thanks to getting me thinking about the cord ports, it may make it a lot simpler.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have micro readers in all my vehicles with dash cams. I figured if I was ever in some bad accident or other situation that got recorded, I'd like to make a copy to my phone before the police confiscated the card.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I understand that, but the way that things happen anymore they would quite possibly confiscate your phone also to see if you were checking things out here on the UWN or texting someone looking for some ammo.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a question for you Dallan, 

I got the cable to go from my phone to my card reader. When I hook it up I can see the photos on my android phone but for the life of me I can not figure out how to transfer the photo to the phone. 

I have looked on line and really haven't seen anything that might help me. I did come across one way to do it but they talked about I need to Root my phone or something along that line or the app might not work. 

Is there a simple way to transfer the photos or am I looking for something that doesn't exist for my purpose?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So what brand is your android? On my Samsung there is a "My Files" app that is samsung's file browser and it has full permissions. You should be able to open that... or whatever equivalent file browser your phone shipped with, to open the OTG drive and card, then copy the files over. I've done it many times in the past. I did not do it through the OTG app... at least I dont think I did.

ESFileExplorer is also a good android app to move files around.

***
***
** Edit ** ok so I initially misread your post and thought you were asking how to copy files from the phone to the PC. I wrote how I do that below, before I realized I misread your question. Its good info so I'll leave it for funzies
***
***


I setup the SyncMe android app so when my phone connects to the house wifi the app auto-runs and copies over specific folders from the phone that I setup, to a specific folder on the computer network. Set it up for most all our phones. The "backup" pc sometimes has the HD powered down in sleep mode so it can time out waiting for hte drive to wake up.

But... the overall convenience of the app is awesome.

That said, in your case when you connect your android phone to the PC, you should be able to select on the phone if its a data connection vs just charging, and then PC will then detect it and treat the phone as an external HD that was just plugged in. Then its just drag and drop the files over.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My phone is a Samsung J7. 

I have been playing with it for a few hours now and I have found that I can use my phone as a photo viewer but nothing I have tired has uploaded the photos to the phone. Every time I think that I have it I go looking and there is nothing. When I open up the photo and click on share there is nothing there to allow me to upload it and in the My Files folder I haven't found anything that will allow me to upload them either. So far I have burnt through half of my battery supply just with the card reader plugged in and trying things.

I can upload the photos to my Amazon tablet and then transfer the photo to my phone but for the life of me I can not transfer them from my phone back to the tablet. There may be a corrupt program on my phone that is not allowing this, I have done this using Bluetooth. 

So in the end if I don't figure something else out I'll take my tablet with me to Africa and use it to let folks on the forum here see what and where I am shooting and living. 

The big thing is that I am trying to avoid taking my laptop and I can leave it home since I can use my tablet to get the photos that I want to post on the forum. It's a good thing that I have 10 months to figure out a few more things if I need to


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I went back to play around with my phone and I figured out how to do it. I'm pretty sure that it isn't the way that it should be done but it worked.

Now I just need to burn into my memory just how I did it. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

